# What time does your dog go to bed? lol



## fibigrey (Sep 1, 2011)

What time does your dog go to bed? LOL.. I feel like a mom posting on my baby boards.. no, but really.. My puppy is almost 15 weeks old.. She goes to bed at like 8 at night, and will get up to go potty before I go to bed (anywhere between 10-12) and she sleeps the whole night.. AND she takes naps during the day.. She usually takes long naps, too lol.

I'm just curious.. She can get worn out quick, she's tiny..and she had two ginormous walks today, one of which she was able to run in a field like crazy, so she's pooped.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

My older dogs go to bed whenever we go to bed, the puppies go to bed when they are tired. That is anywhere from 8 pm to 11 pm, and some nights it has been midnight for the older ones.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Puppies are so much like little kids! 

Buster goes to bed between 9 and 10pm. By 10pm he's demanding I take him outside (lots of nose jabs to my shoulders & ribs!) for his last potty walk. As soon as the leash is off he bolts for his bedroom to wait for me to refresh his water bowl, take off his collar, give him his bedtime scratches and put up his gate. He's 2 1/2 and this has been our routine since he was about 8 months old. 

During the day he takes lots of naps. Gotta love a baby that never outgrows nap time! 

Speaking of demanding bedtime...looks like its time for me to take my big boy outside


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Bella is going on seven months. She takes quite a few naps during the day but she has a bunch of training and play sessions daily. But she gets (right now) between a one and two mile walk in the evenings which will lengthen when cooler weather arrives. She usually passes out between 10pm and 1am for the night.


----------



## firehawk (Jul 31, 2011)

Charlie crashes right around 9 every night. I get him up for one last trip outside around 11 and then he's in his crate for the night.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

When I go to bed. They usually crash out around nine and move upstairs when I do.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Lo falls asleep a little after 11. But then she sometimes wakes up between 12-1 am and throws a little party for herself. (Runs up and down the hall, plays with toys, chews nylabones, that sort of thing). That goes on for 15-20 minutes, and then she falls asleep again right after that.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, Jackson is now almost 3 and he basically goes to bed when I do. I guess he usually chews on a bully stick or a Kong in the evenings around 7-8 and then he'll just go lay down somewhere when I get my computer time, etc, and then I usually physically get into my bed around 11pm (I'm on laptop right now in bed lol) and he gets in with me. But before that, he usually is out on the sofa sleeping.

As a pup, I remember him going to bed around 8pm and waking me up once in the middle of the night and then again around 7am.


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

Our bedtime is 4am usually (we're night owls). They are really easy though....they just sleep if I'm stationary and go upstairs to bed with us when I ask them to. They find all kinds of opportunities to nap throughout the day and usually are asleep and have to be woken up to go bathroom and go upstairs to bed with us.

The pugs motto is "We sleep so we can be fully rested for bedtime".


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

At 7 or, if I'm running late, after his evening walk he crashes on his bed in the living room. When I'm ready for bed, I force him up for a pee and then he moves upstairs with me. Good luck to anyone trying to get Deeken to do anything after 7 pm though, he's completely zombie like


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

Zephyr is always asleep by 8:00, but it's usually around 6:30-7:00. In the winter when it gets dark really early, he falls asleep around 5:30-6:00.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

As a a baby Chloe was out by 8pm sharp, wasn't always good since obedience class went to 8:30pm. It became a joke in class that we could tell what time it was just by Chloe. Now it's 9pm or so. skyler makes a profound statement between 8-9pm. He will make a production of grabbing a bully stick, walking behind the couch (the hall entry), pause to stare at us with his stick hanging out his mouth then trot off as if he is determined he knows what he wants and how to get there. Our bedroom is at the end of the hall.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Damon is 7 months old now (soon to be 8 months tomorrow) and he goes to sleep around 10:00 on the couch. On weekdays I will wake him up and take him outside at 11:00 and then we both head to my bed. On the weekend however I let him sleep until round 12:00 then I take him outside and he is placed into his kennel beside my bed. I don't fully trust him on weekends to wake me up because I like to sleep in and I tend to be a deep sleeper. (On weekdays I am up at 5:30 every morning so its not a big deal if he sleeps in the bed with me.)


----------

